# Pictures on Internal Memory - no USB Cable



## ComputerQueen

I had the great pleasure of trying to figure out how to get pictures off the internal memory of a Sony Cyber-Shot Digital Camera from work (person didn't check to be sure MS was in the camera before leaving with it to take photos!)

There was supposed to be a USB Cable with the camera but there wasn't. There was one cable that allows you to hook up to a TV - No good for what I needed to do.

I found the info below and thought I would pass it along for anyone else in this situation:

*If you have no means of attaching the camera to the computer, place an empty memory stick into the camera. In review mode, a message indicates there is no data, but there is in the internal memory. While still in review mode, press the menu button and go to the "Setup" section. Now, scroll to the "Memory Stick Tool" section. From there, highlight the "Copy" choice at the bottom, and select the OK option to proceed. You will get a message: "All data in internal memory will be copied." Press OK, and it will copy everything in the internal memory to your memory stick. Then, when you have plugged the memory stick into your computer, you will find a new folder entitled Copy. All your photos from the internal memory of the camera will be in there.*

Below are the additional steps I found I needed to do as I did not have an empty Memory Stick:

*(Copy contents of file that contains photos to desktop. Pay attention (write it down if necessary) to the name of the folder all of the pics are in. Delete photos from Memory Stick then follow directions above.)

After pics from the internal memory are on Memory Stick, put it back in a card reader, move pics from that folder (the COPY folder) to the folder on you desktop with the rest of the pics you took off the Memory Stick originally. Then – move all of the pics back to the folder on the memory stick where they were located to start with!). You should be able to turn on the camera and view ALL of the photos. If you can only see the one’s you copied – then the pics were not returned to the correct folder. Just put the stick back in the card reader and see if you determine which folder they should be in.*


----------



## yustr

Thanks for the tip.

Most brands will have a way to do this too though it may be buried pretty deep in the menus.

I think most of us have found that setting the camera to send every pic to the memory card and using a card reader hooked to the PC is the prefered way to go. Internal memory and camera-to-PC cable are not.

However, formatting the memory card in the camera is best.


----------



## ComputerQueen

We use a memory card and a card reader at work ( and I do the same at home) - but unfortunately, the person who took the camera out didn't do a quick check to be sure the memory card was in place (it was out because pictures were being put on client files and didn't get put back in the camera when transfering was done). 

I needed to find a way to get the pictures out of the camera and this worked. Not something I want to do frequently! - but at least it is a way to the job done when needed.


----------



## imisszmybrother

when i started to do some of the steps you said Memory Stick Tool and I didn't see that on my camera what should i do


----------

